# Toslink Cables..??



## mikek200

Which type of toslink cable is better?
 Glass or the standard type?
   
   
   
  Thanks ,
  Mike


----------



## Devarika Woulf

Glass, from what I've heard. Plastic is almost there, though.
   
  Buy a Lifatec SILFLEX cable. I own both a 6 ft. OPTISILK Toslink and 6 ft. Armored Mini-Toslink from them and with music BOY IS IT GOOD. I'm hearing things I've never heard before in songs. It's made with 470 strands of Glass Fibers. I received mine within two days of ordering. I don't think there is a better one on the market.


----------



## eclipes

i want the lifatec SILFLEX as well.... let me know whenever you have it for sale haha
  
  Quote: 





devarika woulf said:


> Glass, from what I've heard. Plastic is almost there, though.
> 
> Buy a Lifatec SILFLEX cable. I own both a 6 ft. OPTISILK Toslink and 6 ft. Armored Mini-Toslink from them and with music BOY IS IT GOOD. I'm hearing things I've never heard before in songs. It's made with 470 strands of Glass Fibers. I received mine within two days of ordering. I don't think there is a better one on the market.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





devarika woulf said:


> Glass, from what I've heard. Plastic is almost there, though.
> 
> Buy a Lifatec SILFLEX cable. I own both a 6 ft. OPTISILK Toslink and 6 ft. Armored Mini-Toslink from them and with music BOY IS IT GOOD. I'm hearing things I've never heard before in songs. It's made with 470 strands of Glass Fibers. I received mine within two days of ordering. I don't think there is a better one on the market.


 

 Thanks Deverica,for your reply...
  I will go over the link...
  Have you compared this cables from ,against any other manufacturers...is there that much of a difference,in SQ
  They are definetly not cheap..


----------



## Devarika Woulf

I bought a $5 optical from Amazon to replace the stock cable I had as it was not long enough. After listening to it for a while, I compared to the stock and it was A LOT better.
   
  So I compared the Lifatec to my Amazon cable. It is better. A whole new layer of sound has opened up. Cymbals really shine with this. I am hearing details in songs I always hear. I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  That $5 is not bad but the reason why I changed is because I SWEAR I could hear a veil in my music. It was bugging the hell out of me. That disappeared with the Lifatec.


----------



## skamp

mikek200 said:


> is there that much of a difference,in SQ
> They are definetly not cheap..




Just so that you hear from the other side: those are digital cables. They either work, or they don't. There will be no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Buy quality cables for their durability, but don't break your piggy bank over this.


----------



## Iniamyen

Quote: 





skamp said:


> Just so that you hear from the other side: those are digital cables. They either work, or they don't. There will be no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Buy quality cables for their durability, but don't break your piggy bank over this.


 

 +1. My discriminator for optical cables is physical flexibility, since this is usually their weakness.


----------



## eclipes

i bought the Dayton Audio Glass optical which is known for the Best bang for buck glass optical. It does sound a lot better than stock optical cables. But im curious if the Lifeatec will make a difference. I doubt the different will night and day but that last 10-20% performance curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Devarika Woulf

skamp said:


> Just so that you hear from the other side: those are digital cables. They either work, or they don't. There will be no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Buy quality cables for their durability, but don't break your piggy bank over this.


 
   


> Originally Posted by *Iniamyen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> +1. My discriminator for optical cables is physical flexibility, since this is usually their weakness.


 
   
  I see what where you're coming from, but that's complete crap. Like I said, before I bought the Lifatec, I heard a difference between my tinny Titanium HD cable and the thicker one I got from Amazon. I'm gonna A/B the Amazon and Lifatec right now and prove you wrong. Amazon first than Lifatec, listening to a certain part of the song.

*Black Sabbath - Wicked World - Self-Titled: Deluxe Expanded Edition, 2009*: Huge layer lifted. More detail. More enjoyable and more kick.
*Black Sabbath -  Cornucopia - Vol. 4, The Ozzy Years; Complete Albums Box Set, 2010:* Not much of a difference. A little clearer.
*Beatles - Octopus's Garden (44.1, 24), Abbey Road, 2009*: Huge layer lifted. Clearer cymbals, heavier bass.
*Ben Folds Five - Brick - Whatever And Ever Amen [Remaster], 2005*: Heard better, heavier bass with more kick.
*Daft Punk - Around the World - Homework, 1997*: Better bass, cymbals, and hear an echo effect much better.
*Cobbie Callat, Realize, Coco, 2007*: Both were enjoyable. The Lifatec lifted a little layer. Could hear the acoustic guitar better and clearer.
   
  Granted, I am using two TUNAMI GPX-R plugs so that may change what you would hear but I think it's worth the money.
   
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> i bought the Dayton Audio Glass optical which is known for the Best bang for buck glass optical. It does sound a lot better than stock optical cables. But im curious if the Lifeatec will make a difference. I doubt the different will night and day but that last 10-20% performance curiosity is killing me.


 

 That, I am not sure about. What you got may be of high-quality. I myself saw other glass cables but just wanted the best so I just bought the SILFLEX. You would have to give it a shot. There's a 30-day return policy (full refund) and it's really small/light so what do you lose for shipping? I'd say give it a shot if you wanna see.
   
  Here are two other reviews on the Lifatecs and these helped make my decision:
   
   
 http://forums.slimdevices.com/showpost.php?p=665231&postcount=33
 http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?htech&1313191131&openflup&4&4#4


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





skamp said:


> Just so that you hear from the other side: those are digital cables. They either work, or they don't. There will be no difference in sound quality whatsoever. Buy quality cables for their durability, but don't break your piggy bank over this.


 


  +1. 
   
  No debate here, but this is supported by my experience and listening tests as well. Buy a flexible and well made cable, and call it a day.


----------



## dvzzz

I continue to search for evidence that there is sonical difference between silflex glass and plastic toslink. How is that possible that digital cable makes a difference? I have not found any evidence personally with USB cables: Wireworld USB vs. stock OEM one. Why would there be a difference sonically in Toslink? Can someone spend a paragraph and explain to me the Nyquist theory applied to sonic differences in Toslink...


----------



## soundman5000

I purchased a 26' Lifatec Toslink to mini Toslink ( armored jacketing version) to connect my iMac to my Maverick Audio D1 DAC and it simply did not work at all. After a few emails with the company they explained they do have grounding issues with this version and told me it would not work with my setup but works with some others. I was issued a refund but I had to eat return shipping. I was told I would need to purchase the more expensive non armored version if I wanted it to work with my setup. I later received an email that upon inspection it did have a defect and they were working on fixing the issue. I felt like they should have sent me one that worked or took care of the shipping as it was a manufacture defect and they were aware this cable had complaints in the past and in fact would not work with all systems because of the ground from the metal armor. Unfortunately, I have no idea if it sounds good or not.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





soundman5000 said:


> I purchased a 26' Lifatec Toslink to mini Toslink ( armored jacketing version) to connect my iMac to my Maverick Audio D1 DAC and it simply did not work at all. After a few emails with the company they explained they do have grounding issues with this version and told me it would not work with my setup but works with some others. I was issued a refund but I had to eat return shipping. I was told I would need to purchase the more expensive non armored version if I wanted it to work with my setup. I later received an email that upon inspection it did have a defect and they were working on fixing the issue. I felt like they should have sent me one that worked or took care of the shipping as it was a manufacture defect and they were aware this cable had complaints in the past and in fact would not work with all systems because of the ground from the metal armor. Unfortunately, I have no idea if it sounds good or not.


 
   
  I'm quite happy with my Silflex toslink cable. With that said what abysmal service they offered you. Clearly their cable was defected. Did they offer to reimburse you for the shipping. or a replacement cable?
   
  Please keep us posted on whether or not they send you a "fixed"  armored jacketing toslink or a Brand New optisilk jacketing toslink.


----------



## soundman5000

I thought is a bit strange as normally I would have been offered a replacement by most companies. I was not in this case and told this cable would not work with my setup. The only option they gave me was that I would need to send this one back for a refund and order the more expensive non armored version so the armor would not cause a grounding issue between the iMac and Maverick DAC.  Truthfully, I was put out a bit as I do not like taking chances with product if the company does not take care of return shipping with a known manufacturing or design issue.  I am not one to complain but they admitted they have had previous cases with this cable not working in all applications and causing a grounding issue with some equipment. Their website clearly states that the connectors are electrically isolated from jacketing but because of my experience looks like they may have issues with this one.  I am still in the market for a glass Toslink that will work with my imac and DAC and truly wanted that cable to work and hope they work the issue out as it looks like a nice product.


----------



## crossjeremiah

is this my toslink on my pc?
   
   
   
  *FIXED* IT IS A TOSLINK


----------



## aznatama

I primarily use Monoprice for most of my cable needs.  their premium optical cables have treated me well so far.


----------



## Awgd8

I just bought one of these for $20 .5 meter Glass Toslink. So far so good!
http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-45456-Sonicwave-Toslink/dp/B0009JR4GK


----------



## Awgd8

Search online since prices vary...


----------



## fullyreclined

Last December I bought a $109 Lifatec Silflex Toslink/Miniplug and this is what it looks like today:
   

   
  The jacket, made of very light material, wasn't crimped on tight enough nor was there enough strain relief. This was lightly used for my main audio rig in my living room.
   
  I'm so disappointed with the build quality. Keeping my fingers crossed that they'll address this properly.


----------



## laughingbuddha

You should of reinforced the cable where it joins the plug or bought with a armoured jacket - the softshell jacket isn't sufficant on it's own !


----------



## laughingbuddha

But I agree the company shouldn't ship it without a better covering other than that the sound quality is vastly superior to other optical cables ! Mine above was fine after I covered and heat srinked it - no issues with strain support !


----------



## cswann1

I got a genuine Unicorn hair toslink cable last month.  It only cost $98,721,438.22 plus shipping and all I can say is: WOW those zero's and one's never sounded so good.
  
 The open, airy and delicate timbre of those zeros is breathtaking.   And the full, and well-defined one's hit with a lot of authority without muddying any of the zero's.  Trust me here, if you don't have Unicorn hair you're a worthless nobody and should probably just stop visiting these forums because you simply don't understand or don't have the capacity to appreciate true audiophile-grade cables.


----------



## Mambosenior

cswann1 said:


> I got a genuine Unicorn hair toslink cable last month.  It only cost $98,721,438.22 plus shipping and all I can say is: WOW those zero's and one's never sounded so good.
> 
> The open, airy and delicate timbre of those zeros is breathtaking.   And the full, and well-defined one's hit with a lot of authority without muddying any of the zero's.  Trust me here, if you don't have Unicorn hair you're a worthless nobody and should probably just stop visiting these forums because you simply don't understand or don't have the capacity to appreciate true audiophile-grade cables.




We must have been separated at birth since I ALSO bought this very cable. It was like a two component upgrade, the black background was blacker than my previous ebon background, the subtle details of timbre from all my solo harmonica files was breath-taking, PRAT is conveyed across all musical genres (my Dolly Parton CDs have never sounded so...well...pratty). I didn't just hear the 1s and zeros, I felt them as if they were in the room with me.

Buy, buy, buy... bye-bye!


----------



## cswann1

You had me at PRAT.


----------

